# grizzly



## bam_bam (May 27, 2007)

just wandering if any of yall ever used grizzly broadheads. i was thinking about using them but didnt know how hard they were to sharpen or if they were anygood.


----------



## choctawlb (May 27, 2007)

Bam-Bam
I tried some right when they came out,years ago, and I had a problem getting the edge I wanted on them. May have just been me not knowing how to sharpen em. Also they use to be spot welded together. That was a concern for me as well.
Ken


----------



## John Cooper (May 27, 2007)

never shot them myself but seems like alot of folks do. i mostly shoot the muzzy phantoms and the snuffers

john


----------



## bam_bam (May 28, 2007)

do you have to use a file or can they be sharpend with a shapener.


----------



## Al33 (May 28, 2007)

The Grizzlies usually fly good and despite having only one edge to file on each blade they can be tough to sharpen. Yes, a file is a must, and not just any file. Get a Nicholson or similar quality file you plan on using for sharpening broadheads. I use a file on all of my heads now. I used to use all kinds of stones to get an edge but the file makes quick work of it followed by a little honing if you want a razor edge.

I still have and use some Grizzlies but there are others I prefer and will not likely be buying more.


----------



## FVR (May 28, 2007)

I use the Wolverines, same head just diff. shape.  One side sharpening, they are awsome.  easy to sharpen for me.

If you get some and don't like them, give me a shout and I'll trade you something for them.


----------



## Slasher (Jun 4, 2007)

I'll be using the el grandes this year... I plan on filing em to a double edge though, then putting the stone to them... I like the cutting ratio, with the chisel point... Asbury can't be wrong with all his data


----------



## reviveourhomes (Jun 4, 2007)

You cant put a double edge on them cause they have brass in the middle. If you do a perfect double edge it puts the brass as the edge and that wont work. You can do a off balance double edge, like do a small bevel on the backside but you cant do a typical full double edge on them.


----------



## Auchumpkee Creek Assassin (Jun 4, 2007)

i use wensel woodsmans,MAGNUS stingers or stone ( which BamBam if i could knap like you  the only thing i would use is flint or coral ).i have never tried the grizzly broadheads


----------



## shortdawgs (Jun 5, 2007)

Auchumpkee Creek Assassin said:


> i use wensel woodsmans,MAGNUS stingers or stone ( which BamBam if i could knap like you  the only thing i would use is flint or coral ).i have never tried the grizzly broadheads



Coral??

One of you guys explain this to me. Are yall knapping heads out of actual coral??


----------



## bam_bam (Jun 6, 2007)

actually agatized coral. it comes from florida. when heat treated some of can be very colorful


----------



## shortdawgs (Jun 6, 2007)

no kiddin.. I figured it would be too crumbly or something.

Grizzlies are good lil heads (yea even the 190s cut less than an inch and a quarter so I call em lil heads)

Real REAL hard steel. (use a good chalked file) and can be a pain to get the way you want. But they seem to fly true and penetrate like nothing else.

As far as bloodtrails?? They're about like any other 1&1/4" wide or slimmer two blade head......I've saw em good  and thick, and I've saw em dang near non existant.


----------



## Apex Predator (Jun 9, 2007)

Don't let the construction fool you into thinking these are weak heads.  They are some of the strongest ever made!  Used exclusively by some after nothing but heavy and dangerous game.


----------

